# Noob Alert!



## Aaronus23 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey you!

So i'm new at BLD and had a couple of questions:

1)Im' learning Old Pochmann, Whats next... M2/R2? 3OP? or a mix o both?

2)I learn my edges by letter pairs.... but i've been at it for almost 3 days.. and I cant get my memorization down to less than 10 minutes and my execution is at lleast another 5....
any tips?

3) and most important... I'm learning edges right now... and once I master them I'll move to corners... so I solve the corner looking and the edges BLD(untill I master them)
Is this correct?


Thx!!:tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaronus23 said:


> 1)Im' learning Old Pochmann, Whats next... M2/R2? 3OP? or a mix o both?


Make sure you have a solid understanding of Old Pochmann, then later you can maybe try M2 or TuRBo. Corners can be solved pretty fast with y-perm, so the next method up from the corners could perhaps be BH.


> 2)I learn my edges by letter pairs.... but i've been at it for almost 3 days.. and I cant get my memorization down to less than 10 minutes and my execution is at lleast another 5....
> any tips?


By 'learn' I assume you mean memorise. Letter pairs have great potential, stick with them... PRACTICE! 


> 3) and most important... I'm learning edges right now... and once I master them I'll move to corners... so I solve the corner looking and the edges BLD(untill I master them)
> Is this correct?


-Once you are confident you can solve the edges BLD, put your focus into the corners. 
-Practice solving the corners sighted with your BLD method, then once you feel confident, try some BLD corner solves.
-When you are capable of separately solving the edges and the corners BLD, try them both in the one attempt!


----------



## Aaronus23 (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> -Once you are confident you can solve the edges BLD, put your focus into the corners.
> -Practice solving the corners sighted with your BLD method, then once you feel confident, try some BLD corner solves.
> -When you are capable of separately solving the edges and the corners BLD, try them both in the one attempt!


 
I thought so!


----------



## insane569 (Jul 11, 2011)

when i started to do blind i wrote my letter pairs on a paper and then used the paper as my memo
if the cube was solved after the execution then its successful
memo will take time to get good at i used to take about 17 minutes for memo and execution and it quickly dropped to about 5:30 memo and execution
practice alot
consider The blindfold race for weekly practice


----------



## wontolla (Jul 11, 2011)

I put labels on a cube I don't use to help me learn the letter pairs.
I took a glance to this cube every time I forgot a letter and soon I had them all memorized


----------

